# Ferry prices in March



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just booked a ferry crossing. The competitors prices were as follows

Out Sat 25/03/06 @ 11.00 ish

Return Sat 01/04/06 @ 1400 ish

Quoted

Trans Europa Ferries £53.00 return

Seafrance £70.00 return

Norfolk line £98.00

P & O £115.00 return

Tunnel £205.00 return

All the times were within one hour of each other for the comparison

Due to a tight driving schedule - need to get as far as Metz/Strasbourg on day one, plus the drive from Barnsley to the port, I opted for Seafrance. 

Fare is for two adults and the motorhome


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*ferry tickets*

Hi What crossing are you go on? and what is the length of your van have a safe trip.

All the best Weldted


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crossing*

Hi

Out on the 11.00 return on the 1415

As always with the journey distance from here to Dover, will no doubt get an earlier one

Just under 6m long, 3 m high

I phoned P & O but they would not price match at the present time.

Feel sad though - love Transeuropa! Have a good kip before driving away and the ferries are just about empty! Good value food too!

Rapide561


----------

